# Advantage Arms .22 Conversion Kit



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the Advantage Arms .22 conversion kit for their Glock? Does it work? Is it reliable? Etc.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just be aware that last time I checked (two weeks ago) nobody had them in actual stock. I was on a waiting list for six months and then finally cancelled my order. Nobody said anything about being out of stock until after I sent in my order, i.e. catalogue implied they had them. I am not saying don't order it, but warning you that there may be a long wait before you see the kit.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A good 22 pistol can be had for what one will give for the conversion (many times less) and you don't have to do anything bot feed them. Personally I"ll take two weapons over one and a half.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> A good 22 pistol can be had for what one will give for the conversion (many times less) and you don't have to do anything bot feed them. Personally I"ll take two weapons over one and a half.


I agree in most cases. However, it is nice to plink and practice (especially trigger) with your SD/HD/EDC pistol. If you wanted to have only 1-3 handguns, but were dedicated to one for defense, I could see an advantage to the conversion kit.

I would buy a .22LR conversion for one of my guns. It would be my P250 because that's what it was designed to do, convert.

That's not to say that you shouldn't have a .22 pistol. I own one and so should you.:smt023


----------

